# Robots para programar



## sofia (Jul 14, 2007)

Hola soy una apasionada sobre la programación de robots y me han dicho que son estupendos los robots Japoneses, yo encontre una Web http://ro-botica.com
que promocionan algunos de estos robots, yo solo necesito saber algún consejo, de alguien que sea un entendido del tema y me recomiende algún Robot de estos y las ventajas  que tiene. Me encantan los de Lego... vale la pena?'


Salduos


----------



## 207324 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hola: 

Te digo la verdad En realidad nunca eh visto uno pero a ver si con esto alguien mas ve tu post y te puede ayudar

Un lego es como un robot programable no? Y le puedes dar distintas formas?


----------



## PICMIND (Jul 24, 2007)

Hola, yo particularmente prefiero hacer mis propios robots y no utilizar plataformas estandar, los de LEGO pueden tomar muchas formas distintas y venden gran variedad de modulos, incluso tengo entendido que se pueden conectar a labview.

Si de verdad quieres sentir la experiencia de programar un robot, animate a hacer el tuyo propio, no te digo que vaya a ser sencillo pero se siente mucha satisfaccion cuando funcionan. Aunque solo es mi humilde opinion no pretendo de ninguna manera meterme con tus decisiones.

El robosapiens y el robonova también son muy buenas opciones, me parecen mejores quen los LEGO.


----------



## nano469 (Sep 22, 2009)

busca basic stamp en tu pais


----------

